# Mr Bumble Cream and Honey Blue Cream Exotics 10 yrs old



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Mr Bumble Cream and Honey Blue Cream Exotics 10 yrs old :adoptcat:

Mr Bumble Cream and Honey Blue Cream Exotics 10 yrs old .

These beautiful cats
Have been with us over Christmas and are too old to spend the winter in a pen they need the luxury of a home and a sofa to cuddle up on.

They are both neutered vaccinated and microchipped and need to stay together.



http://www.animallifelineuk.org/forum/showthread.php?t=40248

please contact Patsy Smith Rpr Rushden Persian rescue OPENING HOURS:- 9 a.m - 6 p.m Wednesday to Sunday (CLOSED Mon/Tues of each week) Tel 01933 387658 or Mobile No. 0795 4571814

Rescue re home all over UK as long as you are able to travel to collect your new furbaby from rescue in Rushden Northamptonshire

All cats and kittens are neutered , vacs and chipped before being homed.
Vet/home check and adoption fee of £130 will apply each


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

RE HOMED


----------

